# Paph. sukhakulii



## goldenrose (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey we haven't had a plant to judge in a while!
Here's one, what do you think?











Natural wingspan 5 1/2", top of dorsal to bottom of pouch 4", petals 1" wide.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow.
The petal spots almost looks like they are fused into reticulations. Very cool!

However, the red on the pouch is not very extensive.

5.5 inches is good sized, but petals are not as wide and round as some I've seen.

This is one of my favorite species. I'd be happy to have this in my collection.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2009)

I think, good photos of a very nice flower. I like the whiteness on the pouch.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 4, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 4, 2009)

Rose I like it a lot, esp. the horizontal petals are great; but I have no exp. with judging process!!! 
(I have one just opening now, and your's is better than this one's last flowering ) Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2009)

Some one w/ a judging program should have size comparisons for your answer. Good Luck!


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 4, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## tim (Nov 4, 2009)

needs more precise measurement (in cm); also provide closeups esp of dorsal sepal. the color is nice and red but the suffusion of color in the pouch is not very good. how's the tip of the dorsal sepal? is its tip pinched or rolled? also it's a little cuppy...

standards are very high for suks...i'd be looking for a flatter flower. at 2.6 cm (if that's accurate) the petals are pretty narrow for award standards today...

overall i'd say keep it - it would be interesting to see on a bigger plant. there is potential, but maybe not on this blooming.


----------



## Bolero (Nov 4, 2009)

It's a great flower, we don't use measurements to determine quality in Australia but it looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Roy (Nov 4, 2009)

Bolero said:


> we don't use measurements to determine quality in Australia.



And this is one of the biggest problems we have.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 4, 2009)

Rose,

Is that a 'Muscles' X 'Althea'? They have been nice! Right along the same lines as those awarded, but not real improvement. A keeper for sure though. Like having a division of an awarded clone at a BS seedling price. 

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> Wow.
> However, the red on the pouch is not very extensive..





SlipperFan said:


> I think, good photos of a very nice flower. I like the whiteness on the pouch.


The pic is showing more white than what actually is, I'm trying to do a better job of controlling light & glare! 



Ernie said:


> Rose,
> Is that a 'Muscles' X 'Althea'? They have been nice! Right along the same lines as those awarded, but not real improvement. A keeper for sure though. Like having a division of an awarded clone at a BS seedling price.
> -Ernie



It is the plant I got from you summer of '08. I think it's nice but don't think at this point it's award quality. This is the second blooming. If I wanted a clonal name 'All Muscles' came to mind as well as 'Big Ernie'. :rollhappy:


----------



## Ernie (Nov 4, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> The pic is showing more white than what actually is, I'm trying to do a better job of controlling light & glare!
> 
> 
> 
> It is the plant I got from you summer of '08. I think it's nice but don't think at this point it's award quality. This is the second blooming. If I wanted a clonal name 'All Muscles' came to mind as well as 'Big Ernie'. :rollhappy:



'Steve Jobs' Muscle' ??? :rollhappy: No, that's just wrong.  

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2009)

Bolero said:


> .. we don't use measurements to determine quality in Australia but it looks pretty good to me.





Roy said:


> And this is one of the biggest problems we have.




Obviously Roy and Steve Jobs need a little leeway from the ladies! oke:


----------



## Roy (Nov 4, 2009)

Eric, keep yourself nice. We work on the WOW factor.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice one Rose


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 5, 2009)

I know nothing, except it's a very attractive flower and the plant looks to be in great shape overall. Photography can be a real bear, but learning it is fun. I'm learning it too.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 5, 2009)

tim said:


> needs more precise measurement (in cm); also provide closeups esp of dorsal sepal. the color is nice and red but the suffusion of color in the pouch is not very good. how's the tip of the dorsal sepal? is its tip pinched or rolled? also it's a little cuppy...
> 
> standards are very high for suks...i'd be looking for a flatter flower. at 2.6 cm (if that's accurate) the petals are pretty narrow for award standards today...
> 
> overall i'd say keep it - it would be interesting to see on a bigger plant. there is potential, but maybe not on this blooming.



OK Tim I dug out a ruler that has centimeters, 2.6 cm petal width, 14.1 cm petal length, 10 cm pouch-dorsal. I think the tip of the dorsal is fine, I don't consider it to be pinched or rolled but it is a little cuppy. What would petal width be on awarded suks?
Thanks for the comments guys!


----------

